
Aphyr Uses This - yarapavan
https://usesthis.com/interviews/kyle.kingsbury/
======
yarapavan
I run Debian (hi Jess!). It's mostly stock except for ZFS, and using
OpenBox+GKrellM+xfce-panel as my window manager. I love having virtual
workspaces and configurable bindings for everything. I use irssi for IRC,
Mutt/Geary for mail, Chromium for browsing, and Pidgin for IM. I edit photos
in darktable and The GIMP, and do my vector work in Inkscape. Morganastra sold
me on the Fish shell a few years ago and I've never looked back.

------
yarapavan
Aphyr.com is a big mass of custom Ruby+Sinatra running on a Linode. Jepsen.io
is a Clojure site, running on Skyliner. The articles are written in Markdown
and preprocessed with Pandoc. There's a lot of LaTeX in my life, come to think
of it.

